
Spotify is removing music from politically controversial bands - gnarbarian
http://weev.livejournal.com/414647.html
======
J_Darnley
An example of why I like to own my things.

Also this this _the_ weev?

~~~
rabite
Yes, it is me.

Also, there is no place left I can buy that band's music. Their CDs are all
out of print. Spotify was literally the only way I could give them revenue
besides going to their shows, and they are on a different continent now.

